

Intel's New Core i7-990X Extreme Edition Six Core, Benchmarked - MojoKid
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Intel-Core-i7990X-Extreme-Edition-Crazy-Fast-Got-Faster/

======
icefox
I am guessing by the constant stream of submissions that MojoKid works for
hothardware.com

------
chancecarroll
I want this, but have no reasonable need for it.

ehh, maybe I'll get a raise.

